# Converting a sleeper sofa to storage



## wydors (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a large sleeper sofa (~3'x7') that I am about to reupholster. I believe the sleeper is a queen size. The seat cushion that sits atop the folded sleeper is one large cushion. The couch is extremely comfortable but the sleeper is not. I would really like to convert this to a storage couch while I am in the process of redoing it anyway.

I initially thought that I would just build some storage boxes from plywood and set them inside the couch frame. However, I stuck a piece of plywood under the seat cushion and sat on it for a bit. The results were less than desirable.

So, now my thought is to attach a frame to the interior of the couch frame and have material to make up the sides and backs of the storage area - more like a laundry basket than a storage box. For the top, I am considering a wooden frame (the closest thing I can resemble this too is an old screen door) with upholstery webbing to make up the top. I am a bit concerned that this design will not withstand the weight of 3 or 4 people sitting on the couch at once. After researching wood strength, I am thinking about using 1"x3" red oak boards for the frame.

I hope this all makes sense. I fear that I am not very good at describing what is in my head.

My internet search turned up two things - the wooden box idea and "don't even bother". I'm stubborn and really want to try this, but I don't want to waste my time or the money that the tools and supplies will cost if my plan doesn't work.

Would this design work? Will it withstand 700 pounds? If you think it will work, any suggestions on what to build the frame out of?

I would appreciate any advice that anyone here has. You have certainly helped me with my other wood projects. 

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*plywood vs a suspension frame*

You'll never get as much squish from a flat plywood top on a storage box as from the spring or webbing frame of the original couch., however, you can use an additional layer of "green" foam from JoAnn's fabrics in between. It can be all one piece from right to left and either 2" or 3" thick. It is quite comfortable just by itself. 
I recovered some Mission style chairs in the original leather using only the new foam and no webbing and they are firm, but comfortable. 
The gaps in between the boxes and frame ends would be minimized if you ran the plywood tops out a bit to bridge the gaps. Post a photo of the guts of the couch showing the frame etc....


----------

